
User Defined Functions for Amazon Redshift - simonpantzare
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/user-defined-functions-for-amazon-redshift/
======
jrpt
This is great - Redshift consistently comes out with new features that users
appreciate, one of the reasons it's becoming the de facto standard for data
warehouses.

If anyone's company is looking to set up a Redshift data warehouse, feel free
to reach out at [http://dataducketl.com/](http://dataducketl.com/) \- I can
help set your company up with a data warehouse and show you how to use
Redshift.

------
mopatches
Hi, Periscope co-founder here. We've built some helpful UDFs and welcome
contributions: [https://github.com/PeriscopeData/redshift-
udfs](https://github.com/PeriscopeData/redshift-udfs)

------
actsasbuffoon
This opens up a lot of possibilities. Hopefully they add support for more
programming languages soon.

